
Ask HN: Switching from big corp to smaller company management position - fandorin
I am wondering if some of you did such switch - working only for big IT companies (corporate culture etc) and then moved to a smaller one (but NOT a startup, let&#x27;s say 30-40 people, good revenue, 7-8 years on the market). If so - what are your thoughts? Did you regret this? Did you move back to the bigger company in the end?<p>Brief background: currently I&#x27;m working on middle mgmt position in big corp, my previous job was also in huge company (manager of dev team(s)) and now I have a chance to join much smaller company (fintech) that is opening their office in my city. Any suggestions?
======
dinkleberg
I think it just depends on how you like to work. At the smaller company you’ll
likely end up wearing more hats than you signed up for. If you enjoy that kind
of thing then it could be the right move.

I went from a 100k+ company to a 10k+ company now down to a few hundred folks
company. While the random responsibilities and roles that I never signed up
for can be stressful, i find it makes life more interesting. Plus I feel like
I have a greater impact at a smaller company.

But I know people who much prefer it the other way as we.

~~~
fandorin
Thanks for your comment. Two questions: 1) Do you feel that you might come
back to 100k+ company some day in the future? 2) Are you IC or on managerial
position?

------
phakding
I did the exact same thing. Worked for two huge multinational corps and now
working for a company thats is about 12 year old and employs about 30-35
people including the founders. I love it. Mostly because the people I work
with are very easy to get along with and I have freedom to propose ideas and
implement them.

First time in last 10 years I haven't updated my resume after being at a job
for an year.

